# Snow Hauling



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Here are some pics of me and the oldman hauling some snow. The last one is just a random one fo my pick-up lol. Enjoy.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice rigs Mack. Need some bags for your Ford though...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

496 BB;1222957 said:


> Nice rigs Mack. Need some bags for your Ford though...


Bags are overrated lol. When the wheels rub i will worry about bags


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

looks like you plow up hill all day


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

There is something about that 350, I'm not quite sure what it is but I like it a lot.


----------



## Btbp (Feb 1, 2011)

Mack man, bad ass truck, i've seen your truck in person, as well as loaded it at the concord twp building.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mackman;1222843 said:


>


appears that your still having the small issue with the ass hole running the bob cat that cant properly load your spreader!!!! i seen your utube movie lol


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Mackman;1222843 said:


>


Did concord township load that?


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

That's one beautiful tri-axle, but I don't know how you guys run spreaders in pickups. That thing looks like it's ready for launch!


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Mackman;1222967 said:


> Bags are overrated lol. When the wheels rub i will worry about bags


hah you say that now, just wait til you snap some leaf springs. we lost a pair on both sides of one of our 350's


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Btbp;1223940 said:


> Mack man, bad ass truck, i've seen your truck in person, as well as loaded it at the concord twp building.


Yea thats where i get all my salt.



the new boss 92;1224009 said:


> appears that your still having the small issue with the ass hole running the bob cat that cant properly load your spreader!!!! i seen your utube movie lol


Yea its a full size back-hoe. I wish it was a bobcat.



THE-BOSS-PLOWS;1225352 said:


> Did concord township load that?


Yes




paponte;1225543 said:


> That's one beautiful tri-axle, but I don't know how you guys run spreaders in pickups. That thing looks like it's ready for launch!


Thanks. The pick-up gets a workout thats for sure. It no big thing lol



BSDeality;1225561 said:


> hah you say that now, just wait til you snap some leaf springs. we lost a pair on both sides of one of our 350's


Well after the 1st one snaps then i will think about bags LOL


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Mackman;1225624 said:


> Well after the 1st one snaps then i will think about bags LOL


ours broke at the same time I figure. got quoted $800 for a new set of leafs in the rear. I had a set of timbrens that I had on the shelf, trying to get by with those for now.


----------

